# Too many sharks



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Fished Petronius, Ram, Horn and drill ship Wednesday night without much luck. Lots of BFT, but did not get any YFT. Sharks were thick around Ram and Petronius and chunking was futile.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> Fished Petronius, Ram, Horn and drill ship Wednesday night without much luck. Lots of BFT, but did not get any YFT. Sharks were thick around Ram and Petronius and chunking was futile.


Thanks..!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

You planning to get out there Keith?


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> Fished Petronius, Ram, Horn and drill ship Wednesday night without much luck. Lots of BFT, but did not get any YFT. Sharks were thick around Ram and Petronius and chunking was futile.


Ugg! Thank you for the report Bill Me.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, same here. We were out Wed/Thurs as well to the DS Blackhornet, Horn, Ram etc...and nothing to show for it out there except BFT & they were unusually thin. Water clarity wasn’t the greatest and flying fish, squid were scarse. Gotta believe that the 69 deg water temp probably didn’t help. Maybe a trip further South like Blind Faith etc... might produce. On the way back in heard several recreation/charter captains complain about the AWOL YFT. Decided to stop at the steps and filled the box with some nice golden tilefish, so all was not lost. Tight Lines!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

We were getting the greenish water out near the blind faith this past week. I believe the spill way between the river and Lake Ponchartrain being opened is creating the green water conditions on the Eastern side of the river mouths. Just a guess though.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry you didn’t find the yellowfin but it makes me feel better to know it was not just us.


----------

